# Hakeem talking about Yao Ming



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4093612.html



> Before that time comes, Olajuwon would like to spend time working with one particular student.
> 
> "Yao Ming, of course," he said. "He is mobile enough to be a force. He runs the floor very well. He has a soft jump shot, good skills. For him, it is just the concept, the job description, that he must learn. That lane, it belongs to him. Everybody has to go through you. You reject everything that comes in there. It is your house.
> 
> ...


----------



## Silent Lamb (Dec 18, 2005)

I agree with Hakeem.

If Yao can develop the killer mentality of the Dream, then he'll become legendary.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

I hope Yao reads this, so he can tell Team China he isnt gonna be with them next off-season. Give Hakeem 2 weeks with Yao, and I reckon Yao will be averaging 25 and 11, and become much better defensively. The good thing about this pairing is that Dream is willing to take time and teach and Yao has a very good work ethic and will soak it up like a sponge.


----------



## hitokiri315 (Apr 30, 2004)

thanks for sharing that KTR. One of my favorite boardies. About time dream, haha jk i know he is way to busy doing other things.

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

GAHH, have to wait another year for Hakeem to work with Yao. Yao better average 24 next year.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

seriously for Yao to make some real noise he needs to be putting down 25ppg 13rpg and 3bpg while playing with T-Mac, the guy is 7'6 and there is alot expected of him now after such an improvement last year and critics are just waiting to pounce at the moment they see Yao not improving


----------



## Pain5155 (May 28, 2006)

wats the point of yao averaging 25/13 if he doesnt win championships.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Pain5155 said:


> wats the point of yao averaging 25/13 if he doesnt win championships.


What's the point of supporting the BlueJays if they continue to lose 8 games out of last 10?

What's the point of supporting the BlueJays if the Yankees continue to sweep them?

When you are a fan, you want your team/player to do well and maybe become a legend. PERIOD.

Stop your hating and go back to your Toronto BlueJays board.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

kisstherim said:


> http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/sports/bk/bkn/4093612.html


By the way, great quotes from Hakeem.

:clap: :clap: :clap:


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> By the way, great quotes from Hakeem.
> 
> :clap: :clap: :clap:


agree, man those are good insights by Hakeem. With Hakeem, Ewing and Deke as Yaos teachers Yao better start getting avg of 3 blocks a game or more, you would think Yao can become one of the most Dominate Centers by learning from the greats


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

IMO, Ewing has not even earned his keep on the Rockets coaching staff. He has dont nothing to help Yao adapt to the NBA. I think Mobley and other team mates have done more than any of the coaches.

Hakeem would be a great teacher for Yao...hope this happens, eventually.


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

All Ewing does is turn Yao into an oversized SF. :curse: 
Bring in the Dream! :banana:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> IMO, Ewing has not even earned his keep on the Rockets coaching staff. He has dont nothing to help Yao adapt to the NBA. I think Mobley and other team mates have done more than any of the coaches.
> 
> Hakeem would be a great teacher for Yao...hope this happens, eventually.


Exactly. Ewing teaches what Yao already knows how to do.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

An awesome video from clutchfans:

The Successor - Yao Ming and Hakeem Olajuwon


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

<object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pk0MPyiJBbc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pk0MPyiJBbc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
Making it without going to youtube manually, 
Wow, it makes Yao look exactly like Hakeem.


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

Dean the Master said:


> <object width="425" height="350"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pk0MPyiJBbc"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/Pk0MPyiJBbc" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="425" height="350"></embed></object>
> Making it without going to youtube manually,
> Wow, it makes Yao look exactly like Hakeem.



WOW who made this? this is pretty good if only..... :banana:


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

Great Video


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Great video and great article!


----------



## Zei_Zao_LS (Apr 1, 2005)

Man... if Yao becomes 75% of the player Hakeem was... it will be scary.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

If the Rockets win a couple of championships with Yao, can the comparisons begin or it would take more than rings?

Yao or Hakeem??...a little lopsided right now :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Just a thought, why don't we fire Ewing and hire the Dream to teach Yao how to be a center?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Dean the Master said:


> Just a thought, why don't we fire Ewing and hire the Dream to teach Yao how to be a center?


I know hakeem isnt in houston much, he is usually overseas in Turkey and Nigeria running his Islamic centers, and has full dedication to Islam.

But once a while he is here, and like said above when yao has time off, and Hakeem will be here next year, he will help him out.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

> "Maybe you say it is cultural. I don't know. But he can change. He can be taught.


We've seen the barrier Yao has to break through, and it's by no means easy to turn your back on your heritage. The Chinese have an extremely strong obligation of maintaining their culture, and if you'll remember Yao has been told repeatedly to act the aggressor...

...while the very thought is looked down upon by his family, friends, country, etc. To be impolite, discourteous, disgracious, disrespectful, in other words the attitude you would want from a dominate big man is against everything he's been taught. 

I guess it's about like an average American trying to fit into Manderin Chinese culture.


----------

